# Dutch German Shepherd Breeder Info IL?



## Phi3nD (Feb 9, 2012)

I am wanting to get a Dutch German Shepherd this spring. I live in Central IL and am looking for any breeder info or recommendations. I have had some trouble finding a breeder around IL. have owned tri color collies and border collies in the past, but I really like the looks of dutch german shepherds and would like to get one. I intend on having this dog as a family pet and also use it to find shed antlers that the deer drop in the winter. If any of you can point me in the right direction I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,

chris


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok... I'll be the one who says it. What's a Dutch German Shepherd?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Ok... I'll be the one who says it. What's a Dutch German Shepherd?


I want to know what one is too?Maybe a... pic?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hi chris, welcome to the board.

Are you wanting a Dutch Shepherd which is a totally different breed from the German Shepherd? Or are you wanting a German Shepherd from Dutch lines? I am guessing the former.


----------



## Phi3nD (Feb 9, 2012)

I guess they are technically Dutch Shepherds, but some have been bred with German Shepherds. I'd be okay with either one of them I just really like the black brindle look to them.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That is a dutch shephered. What state are you in?


----------



## Phi3nD (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry for my ignorance I just got confused. I am in Illinois. Are these dogs a lot to handle? I know they are used primarily in police, rescue, and military services. I have a border collie now and am used to a high strung dog and making sure they get adequate exercise and play time.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Based on word of mouth and no personal experience, they are a lot to handle. They're definitely not for your average walk-a-day pet owner, but neither are border collies which I'm sure you already know. I always think of Dutch Shepherds in the same category (similar temperaments) as Mali's, but that's another breed I don't have any experience with. Just going on word of mouth.

My advice... go out and meet the breed. Talk to breeders, go to shows, do whatever you have to do to get to know the breed before you make a life commitment to one.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you might want to read this thread going on right now
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/176289-gsd-vs-dutch-malinois.html

I'm thinking if you have to ask if they are alot to handle, you may want to get more information on the breed itself before taking one on, just a suggestion.


----------



## Phi3nD (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting that thread Diane. I emailed one of the breeders to ask them some more specific questions. I really just want a cool house dog that I can take to the park and play with along with my border collie, but also have the DS trained to find antlers. I don't know if a DS may be too much of a working dog for me or not - what do you guys think? After reading a lot of comments and a few other threads, it may be a better idea to get a black or dark colored german shepherd rather than a DS.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think you'd be better off with a german shepherd and don't get me wrong I like DS's.

I think you have a better chance of finding a gsd than a DS.

What's your general location? I know Karen @ Crooked Creek has a litter of black puppies that might fit what your looking for. She is in Missouri.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

From what you have said, IMO, you would be MUCH better off with a German Shepherd. I think the typical Dutch Shepherd would be a nightmare for you. (And I'm not a DS "hater.") Just giving my opinion since you asked.


----------



## Phi3nD (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks I appreciate the comments. I'm in Springfield IL. After doing some more research it seems as though the DS may be too intense, especially if they don't have an off switch.


----------

